# gParted, Daten im Nirvana



## wraimann (4. März 2009)

Ich hoffe es kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen. Folgendes Problem stellt sich mir:
Ich habe eine 120GB Festplatte. Partitioniert in 3 Teile:
1. 30GB Windows
2. 30GB Ubuntu
3. 60GB Daten

Nun wollte ich die 60GB von FAT32 auf NTFS mit gParted konvertieren. Als ich sah wie gParted zu Formatieren beginnt war es auch schon um mich geschehen...
Ich habe nun eine leere 60GB NTFS - Partion. Diese ist natürlich auch schon formatiert. ALLE meine Daten sind futsch.
Mit TestDisk habe ich einen DeepScan durchgeführt, allerdings wird dort immer nur die NTFS angezeigt. Zu meinen Daten komme ich irgendwie nicht.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee. Bin mehr als verzweifelt.

Danke schon mal im vorraus,
wraimann.

P.S.: falls das Topic nicht passt bitte verschieben.


----------

